# من بركات المرض



## mina1 (13 أبريل 2007)

*من بركات المرض*


----------



## sparrow (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من بركات المرض*

حوار رائع
معزي جدااااااااااااا
وبيعبر فعلا عن كل ما يدور  في داخل النفس البشريه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من بركات المرض*

*شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب*

*كلمات رائعة جداً ، ربنا معاك*​


----------



## mina1 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من بركات المرض*

*


sparrow قال:



			حوار رائع
معزي جدااااااااااااا
وبيعبر فعلا عن كل ما يدور  في داخل النفس البشريه
شكرا لتعبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لردك يا sparrow*


----------



## mina1 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من بركات المرض*

*


++sameh++ قال:



شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب

كلمات رائعة جداً ، ربنا معاك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لردك يا sameh*


----------

